# Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

## tnt

I have hard locks on the brand new box running 

2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #8 Fri Jul 20 16:15:04 CEST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux.

System just freezes after some time and caps lock and sroll lock leds are blinking.

I've found that it is kernel panic simptome. So, I've put VGA card in the box and attached monitor to write down screen content.

Here it is:

```
[<ffffffff80481f3e>] __nf_queue+0xfe/0x1a0

[<ffffffff80490750>] ip-rcv_finish+0x0/0x320

[<ffffffff804816d5>] hf_hook_slow+0xa5/0xf0

[<ffffffff80490750>] ip-rcv_finish+0x0/0x320

[<ffffffff804910ab>] ip_rcv+0x36b/0x5b0

[<ffffffff803d9b00>] rtl8139_poll+0x2e0/0x4d0

[<ffffffff80465e16>] net_rx_action+0x76/0x190

[<ffffffff8022e473>] __do_softirq+0x53/0xa0

[<ffffffff8020a4dc>] call_softirq+0x35/0x90

[<ffffffff8020c18c>] do_IRQ+0x5c/0xc0

[<ffffffff80209b60>] mwait_idle+0x0/0x50

[<ffffffff80209d31>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

<EOI>  [<ffffffff80208b9f>] mwait_idle+0x3f/0x50

[<ffffffff80208aed>] cpu_idle+0x3d/0x60

[<ffffffff80633a2f>] start_kernel+0x22f/0x280

[<ffffffff80633131>] _sinittext+0x131/0x140

Code: ff 50 10 85 c0 75 22 48 8b 1c 24 08 31 c0 4c 8b

RIP  [<ffffffff80483547>] nf_ct_get_tuple+0x67/0xd0

 RSP <ffffffff80665a30>

CR2: 0000000000000010

Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
```

I have no idea what does it mean, but there is some irq and network interface card stuff.

I've found that kernel panic aiee, killing interrupt handler could be caused by faulty hardware but could be caused by some IRQ mess, too.

Here is my IRQ assigment:

```
cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     133167   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:         12   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 16:    9091446   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, eth0

 18:    5339179   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb5, uhci_hcd:usb8, eth1

 19:      13385   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci, uhci_hcd:usb7, eth2

 20:      12481   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth3

 21:      11444   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb6

283:      29294   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

NMI:          0

LOC:     130329

ERR:          0
```

Since this box is server, it has big hard disk and NIC traffic (8 SATA2 disks, 750GB each, 1 integrated rtl8110 gbps NIC, 1 PCI rtl8169 gbps NIC, 2 PCI rtl8139 100mbps NICs). So, I was very dissapointed to find that some ethernet cards (eth2 and eht3 are rtl8139 mentioned in the kernel panic screen) share their IRQ line with AHCI (guess USB is not so big problem).

Is there any way to REARANGE those IRQs?

I can see that system is using IRQ numbers over 16, so why doesn't it spread devices accross different IRQs?

Here are some details about my box:

```
  │ │                                     [*] PCI support                                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Support mmconfig PCI config space access                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   PCI Express support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     [*]     Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     [*] Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     [*] Interrupts on hypertransport devices                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                         PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < > Support for PCI Hotplug (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->

```

```
  │ │                                     <*>   Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     [*]     Use Rx and Tx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL)        
```

```
  │ │                                     <*>   RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support                                          │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]     Use PIO instead of MMIO  
```

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Jul 2007 01:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openfire/resources/security/ /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/users/tnt/ftp/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.etf.bg.ac.yu/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="en sr sr@Latn ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit a52 aac aalib acl acpi amd64 amr apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dts dvb encode exif ffmpeg freetype gd gdbm geoip gif gpm httpd iconv imagemagick imlib iproute2 isdnlog ithreads jabber jbig jpeg libg++ lm_sensors logrotate lzo midi mmx mod mp3 mpeg mudflap multipath mysql ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection rle rrdtool samba session slang snmp spl sse sse2 ssl stream tcpd theora threads tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vorbis wmf xml xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en sr sr@Latn ru" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 (root@titan) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #8 Fri Jul 20 16:15:04 CEST 2007

Command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=901

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000e7ee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e7ee0000 - 00000000e7ee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e7ee3000 - 00000000e7ef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e7ef0000 - 00000000e7f00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000218000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 949984) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2195456) 2 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 2195456

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6F10, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT E7EE3040, 0034 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP E7EE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT E7EE3180, 4A88 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS E7EE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET E7EE7D80, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG E7EE7E00, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC E7EE7C80, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 949984) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2195456) 2 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  2195456

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   949984

    0:  1048576 ->  2195456

On node 0 totalpages: 2096766

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1155 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2787 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 931608 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 15680 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1131200 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at f5000000 (gap: f4000000:ac00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 2065595

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=901

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 1603.791 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x916e000 - 0xd16e000

Memory: 8183628k/8781824k available (2607k kernel code, 203108k reserved, 1214k data, 168k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3209.45 BogoMIPS (lpj=16047280)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          420  @ 1.60GHz stepping 01

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12529610

Detected 12.529 MHz APIC timer.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xd5000-0xd7fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fa0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: f6000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: fa200000-fa2fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: f8000000-f9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: fa300000-fa3fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

loop: module loaded

IMQ starting with 2 devices...

IMQ driver loaded successfully.

        Hooking IMQ before NAT on PREROUTING.

        Hooking IMQ after NAT on POSTROUTING.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc2000000a000, 00:50:ba:c0:cd:7e, IRQ 20

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc2000000c000, 00:50:ba:c0:c6:3f, IRQ 19

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth2: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000000e000, 00:1a:4d:45:8c:89, IRQ 16

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth3: RTL8169s/8110s at 0xffffc20000010000, 00:0a:eb:2f:97:31, IRQ 18

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000012100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 283

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000012180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 283

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000012200 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 283

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000012280 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 283

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000012300 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 283

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000012380 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 283

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata5.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 sdc8 sdc9 sdc10 >

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4 < sdd5 sdd6 sdd7 sdd8 sdd9 sdd10 sdd11 >

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sde: sde1 sde2 sde3 sde4 < sde5 sde6 sde7 sde8 sde9 sde10 >

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdf: sdf1 sdf2 sdf3 sdf4 < sdf5 sdf6 sdf7 sdf8 sdf9 sdf10 sdf11 sdf12 >

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi6 : ahci

scsi7 : ahci

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000014100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000014180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata7.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata8: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata8.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata8.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdg: sdg1 sdg2 sdg3 sdg4 < sdg5 sdg6 sdg7 sdg8 sdg9 sdg10 sdg11 sdg12 >

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AAKS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdh: sdh1 sdh2 sdh3 sdh4 < sdh5 sdh6 sdh7 sdh8 sdh9 sdh10 sdh11 >

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfa101000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfa100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e500

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x0482 pid 0x000E

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

coretemp: Unknown CPU model 16

it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 4

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   1503 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   1816 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1736 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1171 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2828 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2968 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    4768 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4768 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  5721.600 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (5721.600 MB/sec)

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Smart-UPS 750 FW:651.13.I USB FW:7.3] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

u32 classifier

    Actions configured

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8192 buckets, 65536 max)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdh10 ...

md:  adding sdh10 ...

md: sdh7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdh6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdh3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdh1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdg7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdg6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdg3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdg1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdf12 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdf7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdf6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdf3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sde7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sde6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sde3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sde1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdd7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdd6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdd3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdc7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdc6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdc3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdb7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sda10 has different UUID to sdh10

md:  adding sda8 ...

md: sda7 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sda6 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdh10

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdh10

md: created md5

md: bind<sda8>

md: bind<sdh10>

md: running: <sdh10><sda8>

md: considering sdh7 ...

md:  adding sdh7 ...

md: sdh6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdh3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdh1 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sdg7 ...

md: sdg6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdg3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdg1 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdf12 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sdf7 ...

md: sdf6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdf3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sde7 ...

md: sde6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sde3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sde1 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sdd7 ...

md: sdd6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdd3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sdc7 ...

md: sdc6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdc3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sdb7 ...

md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sda10 has different UUID to sdh7

md:  adding sda7 ...

md: sda6 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdh7

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdh7

md: created md4

md: bind<sda7>

md: bind<sdb7>

md: bind<sdc7>

md: bind<sdd7>

md: bind<sde7>

md: bind<sdf7>

md: bind<sdg7>

md: bind<sdh7>

md: running: <sdh7><sdg7><sdf7><sde7><sdd7><sdc7><sdb7><sda7>

raid5: device sdh7 operational as raid disk 7

raid5: device sdg7 operational as raid disk 6

raid5: device sdf7 operational as raid disk 5

raid5: device sde7 operational as raid disk 4

raid5: device sdd7 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdc7 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdb7 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sda7 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: allocated 8462kB for md4

raid5: raid level 5 set md4 active with 8 out of 8 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:8 wd:8

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sda7

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb7

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc7

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sdd7

 disk 4, o:1, dev:sde7

 disk 5, o:1, dev:sdf7

 disk 6, o:1, dev:sdg7

 disk 7, o:1, dev:sdh7

md: considering sdh6 ...

md:  adding sdh6 ...

md: sdh3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdh1 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sdg6 ...

md: sdg3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdg1 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdf12 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sdf6 ...

md: sdf3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sde6 ...

md: sde3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sde1 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sdd6 ...

md: sdd3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sdc6 ...

md: sdc3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sdb6 ...

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sda10 has different UUID to sdh6

md:  adding sda6 ...

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdh6

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdh6

md: created md3

md: bind<sda6>

md: bind<sdb6>

md: bind<sdc6>

md: bind<sdd6>

md: bind<sde6>

md: bind<sdf6>

md: bind<sdg6>

md: bind<sdh6>

md: running: <sdh6><sdg6><sdf6><sde6><sdd6><sdc6><sdb6><sda6>

raid5: device sdh6 operational as raid disk 7

raid5: device sdg6 operational as raid disk 6

raid5: device sdf6 operational as raid disk 5

raid5: device sde6 operational as raid disk 4

raid5: device sdd6 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdc6 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdb6 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sda6 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: allocated 8462kB for md3

raid5: raid level 5 set md3 active with 8 out of 8 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:8 wd:8

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sda6

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb6

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc6

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sdd6

 disk 4, o:1, dev:sde6

 disk 5, o:1, dev:sdf6

 disk 6, o:1, dev:sdg6

 disk 7, o:1, dev:sdh6

md: considering sdh3 ...

md:  adding sdh3 ...

md: sdh1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdg3 ...

md: sdg1 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdf12 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdf3 ...

md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sde3 ...

md: sde1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdd3 ...

md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdc3 ...

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sda10 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdh3

md: created md2

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: bind<sdc3>

md: bind<sdd3>

md: bind<sde3>

md: bind<sdf3>

md: bind<sdg3>

md: bind<sdh3>

md: running: <sdh3><sdg3><sdf3><sde3><sdd3><sdc3><sdb3><sda3>

md: considering sdh1 ...

md:  adding sdh1 ...

md:  adding sdg1 ...

md: sdf12 has different UUID to sdh1

md:  adding sdf1 ...

md:  adding sde1 ...

md:  adding sdd1 ...

md:  adding sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md: sda10 has different UUID to sdh1

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md1

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: bind<sdc1>

md: bind<sdd1>

md: bind<sde1>

md: bind<sdf1>

md: bind<sdg1>

md: bind<sdh1>

md: running: <sdh1><sdg1><sdf1><sde1><sdd1><sdc1><sdb1><sda1>

raid5: device sdh1 operational as raid disk 7

raid5: device sdg1 operational as raid disk 6

raid5: device sdf1 operational as raid disk 5

raid5: device sde1 operational as raid disk 4

raid5: device sdd1 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sda1 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: allocated 8462kB for md1

raid5: raid level 5 set md1 active with 8 out of 8 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:8 wd:8

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sda1

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb1

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc1

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sdd1

 disk 4, o:1, dev:sde1

 disk 5, o:1, dev:sdf1

 disk 6, o:1, dev:sdg1

 disk 7, o:1, dev:sdh1

md: considering sdf12 ...

md:  adding sdf12 ...

md:  adding sda10 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda10>

md: bind<sdf12>

md: running: <sdf12><sda10>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

Filesystem "md1": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem md1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md1

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Filesystem "md1": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem sda5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda5

XFS mounting filesystem sdb5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb5

XFS mounting filesystem sdc5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdc5

XFS mounting filesystem sdd5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd5

XFS mounting filesystem sde5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sde5

XFS mounting filesystem sdf5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdf5

XFS mounting filesystem sdg5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg5

XFS mounting filesystem sdh5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdh5

XFS mounting filesystem sdc8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdc8

XFS mounting filesystem sdg11

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg11

XFS mounting filesystem sde9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sde9

XFS mounting filesystem sdb9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb9

XFS mounting filesystem sdd10

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd10

XFS mounting filesystem sde10

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sde10

XFS mounting filesystem sdd9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd9

XFS mounting filesystem sde8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sde8

XFS mounting filesystem sdg9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg9

XFS mounting filesystem sdg8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg8

XFS mounting filesystem sdg12

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg12

XFS mounting filesystem sdb11

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb11

XFS mounting filesystem sdd11

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd11

XFS mounting filesystem sdd8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd8

Filesystem "md2": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem md2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md2

XFS mounting filesystem sdf8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdf8

XFS mounting filesystem sdb8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb8

XFS mounting filesystem sdf9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdf9

XFS mounting filesystem sdf11

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdf11

XFS mounting filesystem sdh9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdh9

XFS mounting filesystem sdf10

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdf10

XFS mounting filesystem sdh11

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdh11

Filesystem "md5": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem md5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md5

XFS mounting filesystem sda9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda9

Filesystem "md4": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem md4

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md4

XFS mounting filesystem sdb10

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb10

XFS mounting filesystem sdc10

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdc10

Filesystem "md3": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem md3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md3

XFS mounting filesystem sdh8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdh8

XFS mounting filesystem sdg10

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg10

XFS mounting filesystem sdc9

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdc9

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sdc2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sdd2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sde2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sdf2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sdg2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/sdh2.  Priority:2 extents:1 across:787176k

```

Any ideas?

----------

## xalan

Doing a symbol search on rtl8139_poll, points me to drivers/net/8139too.c in the kernel source tree.  Is your system build with support for Magic SysRq? Is there any message in /var/log/messages about the error? If your kernel has SysRq support and next time it gets stuck, reboot the machine with sysrq key sequence and after it boots up, look in /var/log/messages in case any errors are reported.

You system has 4 realtek ethernet cards. How often after the bootup does the system lock up? If it locks immediately, can you do a elimination test by first enabling only the onboard realtek card, checking if it fails. If it seems stable enable ony of the PCI eth cards and test for stability. The attempt is to see if there is any fauly hardware. You could be right with respect to IRQ's might also be influencing factors. Google turns up a few links to setup multiple ethernet cards:

http://www.redhat.com/mirrors/LDP/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO.html

http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-modules-ethernet.html

----------

## tnt

freezes are completely random - sometimes it takes 10 hours and sometimes it happens after 5 minutes.

there are aposlutely no errors in /var/log/messages. what is "/var/log/message" ?

I'll check out IRQ settings you've pointed to.

----------

